# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  قلوب ميته - تدريب الأطفال على الرياضة في الصين

## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## fencer

المثل الرياضي الشهير يقول: no pain no gain
و هكذا لاجل الورد يتسقي العلبق

----------


## osha

انا مش متفقة معاك 
حرام الأطفال الصغيرين يتعاملوا كده تحت أي مسمى ومن أجل أي غرض
وشكرا على مرورك

----------


## daria

اوشا
لو الصور دي بجد
يبقى فعلا قلوبهم ميتة
كل سن وليه قدر محتمل من الالم
بصراحة صور صعب  اوي
تضايق يعني
بس ولا يهمك 
تسلم ايدك انتي
دة المهم 
 ::

----------


## osha

مش كده والنبي يا داريا?
الله يسلمك يا حبيبتي وشركا على مرورك

----------


## saladino

*اومال امتى يفوحوا ويلعبواااا 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## osha

يفرحوا ويلعبوا بعد الفوز بالميداليات في الدورات الاوليمبية
شكرا صلادينو على المرور

----------


## sea_wolf

الالم ثانية وبيعدى ولكن   يبقى  انهم سوف يصبحون ابطالا  فى يوم من الايام

----------


## osha

يمكن عندك حق يا سي وولف 
بس منظر العيال وهم بيعيطوا صعب اوي
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## hiline

اي حد لو عمل كده هيعيط
جربي
 بس هما بيعلموهم من سن صغير وده احسن كتير

----------


## yasmen

هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
دي طرق تعذيب الاطفال في الصين 
مش الرياضة

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> دي طرق تعذيب الاطفال في الصين 
> مش الرياضة




متفق مع رأى ياسمين
شكرا على الموضوع يا اوشا

----------


## بنت المحروسة

يا للقسوة ماعندهم قلب

----------


## aynad

انا بقيت بتفرج و ميتة علي نفسي من الضحك
بس علي فكرة يا اوشامش في الصين بس بيعملوا كدة
انا كنت مشتركة في نادي وكنت بدخل صالة الجمباز وكنت بشوف المدربين بيعملوا كدة في الاطفال والاقي الاطفال بيعيطوا ولو عيطوا المدربين بيشدو عليهم اكتر 
وعلي فكرة رياضة الجمباز مينفعش لاكبر من 4 او 5 سنين 

الصورة دي بأة انا دايما بعملها لابني عنده سنتين 
كأني بلعب معاه وهو بيحب اللعب اللي بالعنف ههههههههههه
شكرا يا اوشتي علي الصور

----------


## Far&Away

لولا التعب اللى بيتعوه وهما صغيرين ماكنوش وصلو للى هما فيه وهما كبار
طول ماحنا حنينين ودلوعين هنفضل تحت
الحياة عايزة تعب
واى تعب بيهون قدام النجاح

----------


## مظلوووم

الصوره دى كانت قدامى كتير جدا ايام تدريبات الكونغوفو
الكابتن كان بيعملها للاطفال علشان يعود حوضه على الفرد
وفعلا ما شاء الله ناس فيهم كبرت وبقى مستواهم عالى جدا جدا
واقرب مثل للموضوع ده جيت لى الممثل الصينى
انا عندى مقطع فيديو عن التدريبات فى معبد شاولين فى الصين وهوا كان فيه وهوا صغير  والكلام دا قبل ما يشتهر دلوقتى 
وان شاء الله احاول ارفعولكم
وعلى رايك يا ام محمد
يفرحوا بعد الفوز بالاوليمبيات  :good: 
اياك نتعلم منهم ياااااااارب
وتسلم ايدك يا ام محمد  :: 
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااااااامر
انوووووووبيس

----------


## bedo_ic

جميل يا مظلوم طبعا انا لو عملت كده فى بيدو ومريم حيكرشونى نهائيا وده اللى انت عايزة ..
صح

----------


## ماني

اعوذ بالله

----------


## roooz8

الحمد لله على نعمة العقل , حجتهم انهم يبنون جيل قوي .هههههه

----------

